# Favorite N64 Game



## Fjoora (Sep 29, 2014)

What is your favorite N64 game and why?
Mine is Banjo Kazooie but I hold quite a few in high regard.
I loved the story and comedy involved.  The explorative collect-athon is something that is lost to history.
What about you? GO!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

It tends to be Banjo Kazooie, Marjora's Mask, the Mario Party games, and Kirby 64.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 29, 2014)

Paper Mario  It never gets old.


----------



## XIII (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh boy. It's a tough call between Conker's Bad Fur Day, Banjo-Kazooie, the Mario Party games and Snowboard Kids.


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 29, 2014)

Has to be Mario 64 no doubt. I remember the first time I layed my eyes on that game at a demo kiosk at Toys R' US as a kid and my mind figuratively being blown away. The line to play it stretched forever and all us kids were gitty about wanting a n64 for Christmas.


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 29, 2014)

*BANJO-KAZOOIE*
Best 3D-platformer ever!


----------



## oranje (Sep 29, 2014)

My favorites are: Mario 64, all the N64 Mario Party games, Hey You Pikachu!, Banjo-Kazooie, Pokemon Stadium 1 &2, Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Paper Mario, and Kirby and the Crystal Shards.


----------



## Princess (Sep 29, 2014)

Donkey Kong 64, Super Mario 64, and Goldeneye :}


----------



## Emily (Sep 29, 2014)

Paper Mario is by far the best game imo i don't think it has aged that badly either


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 29, 2014)

Lovelylexi said:


> Paper Mario  It never gets old.



Lovelylexi just said what I was going to post in this thread made by Jesirawr. Paper Mario isn't only my favorite Mario game, but my favorite Nintendo 64 game as well. Like many in this thread said, Super Mario 64 was an excellent game. I never had the chance to play Banjo-Kazooei or Conker's Bad Fur Day, unfortunately.


----------



## n64king (Sep 29, 2014)

You tryin to kill me? I have so many favorites. D;

Mystical Ninja, Goemon's Great Adventure, Chameleon Twist 1 & 2, Tonic Trouble, Rocket: Robot on Wheels, Rayman 2, Conker BFD, Paper Mario.
I should stop. The thing was way too influential on me. Everyone said other stuff that I would have said too


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 29, 2014)

Paper Mario, no doubt.

Ocarina of Time and Harvest Moon 64 are also pretty fantastic.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 29, 2014)

CONKERS BAD FUR DAY


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm surprised, I'm like the only guy here in this thread who loves Majora's Mask over Ocarina of Time...
Whoa....


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 29, 2014)

Ocarina of Time, most definitely. 
Actually, I never really played it myself, rather, I watched my brother play it. It was really cool when we would stay up all night in our pillow forts and play the Gamecube and N64, haha. 
He's never played Majora's Mask (and I haven't, either. Specifically because I wanted to play it 'together', haha.), so I'm getting him the game for his birthday, since I gave him the N64 for college. ; v ;


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 29, 2014)

Yoshi's Story is my alltime favourite, although it being rather easy, the game was just too cute to pass and still holds as one of my favourite platforming games.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Yoshi's Story is my alltime favourite, although it being rather easy, the game was just too cute to pass and still holds as one of my favourite platforming games.


Man, I forgotten about Yoshi's Story.
I used to love that game as a kid.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 29, 2014)

Diddy Kong Racing and LOZ: OOT


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 29, 2014)

I really enjoyed Mortal Kombat Mythologies: Sub-Zero and Mortal Kombat 4.  The former is still one of the most outrageous, painstakingly difficult games I've ever played, and this is coming from a seasoned Battletoads veteran. 

I guess I really like old Mortal Kombat games...


----------



## n64king (Sep 30, 2014)

Ah Yoshi's Story I missed out on N64 because I was meh about Yoshi at that time, but it was the first thing I bought when the Wii started N64 Virtual Console. COME ON NINTENDO WE KNOW YOU WANT TO PUT N64 ON THE WIIU. JUST DO IT NOW.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 30, 2014)

I didn't have an N64 growing up, but I played Paper Mario on Virtual Console for hours and hours.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 30, 2014)

Mine has to be a tie between Star Wars: Rouge Squadron and Majora's Mask. Rouge Squadron was pretty advanced for the time, especially for being on the Nintendo 64 and is a great game. (Still waiting for a Rouge Leader LP, Andy!) Majora's Mask is easily my favorite Zelda game as it was my first and is just so different from other Zelda games with it's dark theme.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 30, 2014)

_Pokemon Snap_ and the first three _Mario Party_ games.

_Paper Mario_ gets an honorable mention, because while I didn't have it for the N64 when I was growing up, I saw a Let's Play of it, adored it, and I'm super disappointed that I never got the chance to play it on N64.


----------



## Isabella (Sep 30, 2014)

super smash bros. and pokemon stadium 2. god I have so many memories with other games too, like yoshi story, kirby 64, mario kart 64.. hey you pikachu


----------



## Dasbreenee (Sep 30, 2014)

I literally thought I was the only person who played Banjo Kazooie.


----------



## Javocado (Sep 30, 2014)

SnowBoard Kids 1/2
WWF WrestleMania 2000
Super Mario 64
LOZ: Majora's Mask
Pokemon Stadium 1/2
Yoshi's Story

Can't just pick one heh


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 30, 2014)

My brother and I were just talking about Banjo Kazooie the other day.  We're adults now but it was our favorite game.

Another one I loved that a lot didn't was Donkey Kong 64.  I'm a huge fan of the Donkey Kong Series.
Just bought it for the WiiU and it beautiful.


----------



## Nerd House (Sep 30, 2014)

I was quite enthralled by Banjo Kazooie, Quest 64, Ocarina of Time, Bomberman 64, and Starfox 64.


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 30, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I'm surprised, I'm like the only guy here in this thread who loves Majora's Mask over Ocarina of Time...
> Whoa....



Whoops, forgot that one. I can promise you aren't the only one.


----------



## Geoni (Sep 30, 2014)

Majora's Mask takes the spot for my #1 favorite N64 game because it says something about the human existence and is also a wonderful gaming experience gameplay wise (and dungeon wise) because...y'know, it's zelda. Also I don't think any video game to date has been able to have an atmosphere this unique. They never really go wrong with their 3D titles. 

Ocarina of Time, Banjo Kazooie and Tooie (god I love Banjo Tooie), Donkey Kong 64, Pokemon Stadium 2, and Pokemon Snap. 

I also had Mario 64, Super Smash Bros, Star Fox 64, Perfect Dark, Rayman 2, and Gex 2 & 3 but they're...meh. Not bad games, but not for me. Except the Gex and Rayman games: they were just better on PS1.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 1, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> first three _Mario Party_ games.


Why do I imagine you being really fun to play Mario Party with?

It needs to happen now
Oh wait I forgot that we don't live close by ;-;


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 1, 2014)

Toss up between Ocarina of Time, Conker's Bad Fur Day and Goldeneye.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

My fave is either Super Mario 64 or Banjo Kazooie. Even so, I think I spent the most time playing Harvest Moon 64 x)


----------



## Zane (Oct 1, 2014)

I spent so much time on so many of them omg it's hard to even pick a favorite, but Goemon's Great Adventure comes to mind (although Paper Mario and Donkey Kong 64 run it a close race). It was just a really awesome platformer that I had a lot of fun playing with my younger brother, and the soundtrack was killer. :} However there were others with more replay-value, like Mario Parties 1-3, Harvest Moon 64, Mario Kart, and Conker's Bad Fur Day. (Peculiar game, but we all loved the multiplayer mode.) And Super Mario 64 was the first game I ever stayed up all night playing lol I was never the same.


----------



## Bui (Oct 1, 2014)

Majora's Mask is my favorite N64 game by far.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 1, 2014)

Yesss, more people who love Harvest Moon 64...


----------



## n64king (Oct 1, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Yesss, more people who love Harvest Moon 64...



That needs to be on the WiiU VC when they do N64 again.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 1, 2014)

banjo tooie, donkey kong 24, and super mario 64 were always my favourites

but banjo tooie is and always will be my top, #1 favourite


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 1, 2014)

n64king said:


> That needs to be on the WiiU VC when they do N64 again.



I've been wanting it on VC for years. :/ I think I read that there's some kind of emulation problem? Hopefully they can someday fix that.


----------



## n64king (Oct 2, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I've been wanting it on VC for years. :/ I think I read that there's some kind of emulation problem? Hopefully they can someday fix that.



Isn't it on the Wii Shop Channel still? So technically you can get it, just not the newest of new versions. Unless it's not on there then oops. I've not looked in ages.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't even know who can access that still and how to enter points lol I never see Wii point cards anymore until recently Best Buy decided to put out a bunch.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 2, 2014)

n64king said:


> Isn't it on the Wii Shop Channel still? So technically you can get it, just not the newest of new versions. Unless it's not on there then oops. I've not looked in ages.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I don't even know who can access that still and how to enter points lol I never see Wii point cards anymore until recently Best Buy decided to put out a bunch.



You're thinking of the original Harvest Moon on the SNES. HM64 has too many coding issues to be on VC.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 3, 2014)

Unfortunately I didn't play a lot of games on the N64. The only ones I remember playing that I really liked were Mariokart 64 and this other racing game that we rented one time and it involved driving Volkswagon Bugs. Most others I remember watching my brother play such as Super Mario 64 and Mario Party.

I didn't really start to get into gaming until the GBA and Gamecube.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 3, 2014)

Has to be Golden Eye.


----------



## SockMonster (Oct 3, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Has to be Golden Eye.



Ha, I remember that one! I didn't play it much, however, because my brother and I received it from a relative when we already had 007 for the gamecube, which in my opinion was much better in comparison. 

I have to say my favorite was banjo kazooie. I also remember playing this one game... I think it was called "Hey you Pikachu!" or something like that. It was kind of boring and didn't have much to it, but I thought being able to talk to pikachu was like the coolest thing ever, so I played it all the time


----------



## jvgsjeff (Oct 4, 2014)

Donkey Kong 64 is my favorite. I loved the exploring and collecting, and the music in the game is amazing. I've replayed the game about 7 times, and I'd like to go through it again sometime soon.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 5, 2014)

My favourite has to be the Mario Parties, has so much memories playing them. Mario Party 2 would be my favourite out of all three since I had that one the longest.


----------



## n64king (Oct 6, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> You're thinking of the original Harvest Moon on the SNES. HM64 has too many coding issues to be on VC.



That's not stopped them from releasing crap that doesn't work that no one asked for multiple times in a row. They could do HM64 if they felt like it. Glitches or not, people probably would enjoy it coming back.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 6, 2014)

SockMonster said:


> Ha, I remember that one! I didn't play it much, however, because my brother and I received it from a relative when we already had 007 for the gamecube, which in my opinion was much better in comparison.
> 
> I have to say my favorite was banjo kazooie. I also remember playing this one game... I think it was called "Hey you Pikachu!" or something like that. It was kind of boring and didn't have much to it, but I thought being able to talk to pikachu was like the coolest thing ever, so I played it all the time



I loved Banjo & Kazooie as well. I also remember my jaw dropping reading the first review of Ocarina of Time and then it dropping again when I first played it. 

N64 had a ton of good games. I loved the Mario Kart for the N64 (my favourite after the snes version), Harvest Moon was awesome, Mario 64, Diddy Kong Racing, Duke Nukem, Perfect Dark, Mystical Ninja, etc, etc.

I picked Goldeneye for the multiplayer. Proximity mines deathmatches


----------



## Draco (Oct 6, 2014)

Donkey Kong 64. What a Great game (hope 1 day it gets a port to 3DS) to this day one of my Favs.


----------



## n64king (Oct 6, 2014)

**stomps feet** PUT DK64 ON WIIU VIRTUAL CONSOLE


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 10, 2014)

I would die if I saw Banjo Kazooie on Virtual Console, or even remastered, but Microsoft is the wicked witch that owns them now..


----------



## jobby47 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mine would have to be Smash Bros, Pokemon Stadium, Ocarina of Time, and Majora's Mask.


----------



## MishMeesh (Dec 8, 2014)

I didn't know Banjo Kazooie was so popular! I never had the chance to play it.

For me it's a tough call between Super Mario 64 and Paper Mario 64.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 8, 2014)

Jesirawr said:


> I would die if I saw Banjo Kazooie on Virtual Console, or even remastered, but Microsoft is the wicked witch that owns them now..



There are the amazing Xbox 360 ports which are the defacto versions of the game, as they added in so much stuff from the original.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 8, 2014)

Paper Mario! Man, it's so good. Definitely one of my favorite games ever.


----------



## Tao (Dec 8, 2014)

Banjo-Kazooie/Tooie.

I remember my Dad got me Banjo-Kazooie for my birthday when I was a kid. Bloody loved that game...Though I didn't complete it until later on because I couldn't get enough Jiggy's to get past the 'Halloween level' (and I was afraid to do the actual level as a kid xD)
I don't remember when/where I got Banjo-Tooie, I just know that I own it  I think it was my Dad again.

The characters and levels are initially what got me hooked since everything was so humor filled and almost everything had a personality. It's one of the few games I can think of where even the collectibles and inanimate objects had a personality! That as well as the Mumbo's Magic with almost every level. I looked forward to seeing what I would be turned into next!

To me, Mario 64 laid the groundwork for 3D platformers, but RARE came along with Banjo-Kazooie and perfected it. With the setting, level design, power ups, abilities, Mumbo Jumbo animal transformations, humor, characters, bosses and of course, solid controls and platforming.


It's not just my favorite game on N64, it's one of my favorite games ever. Easily in my top 5.



I cry every time I remember that Micro$oft now owns RARE, especially when I look at how they're used these days (or more accurately, how they're *not* used)...

- - - Post Merge - - -





sp19047 said:


> There are the amazing Xbox 360 ports which are the defacto versions of the game, as they added in so much stuff from the original.



The ports are exactly the same as the N64 versions except the HUD is now in HD and certain parts had to be changed for copyright, such as the N64 logo walking in at the start...Which is now a few seconds of awkward silence because *laziness*. 

Oh...And the addition of those cringeworthy (and unnecessary) little cutscenes at the end advertising Nuts & Bolts.

They didn't really add anything that wasn't in the original game.


----------



## datsuryouku (Dec 9, 2014)

Ocarina of Time and Super Smash Brother's indefinitely.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 9, 2014)

Super Mario 64. I still have the game.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 9, 2014)

Never played a N64, but I was able to play Mario 64 DS. So I'd say Mario 64. It was such a great game that deviates from the usual Mario Games we're used to. I really like how they made the 3D Worlds really big so there's a lot to explore.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2014)

Conker.. And that Tetris game.


----------



## Milleram (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh gosh. I loved so many N64 games. Banjo Kazooie was definitely one of my faves, but I have to go with Donkey Kong 64. In fact, I probably played Banjo Kazooie because Donkey Kong 64 got me so hooked on the 3D platform/collectathon genre.


----------

